# meadowfoam honey results??



## AndrewSchwab (Dec 9, 2005)

Has anyone had great success with using meadow honey in a traditional mead?Really be honest. I have at least 10 batchs ageing and I think I am about to quit. The mead just doesn't do it justice. That honey would have been better on my toast or tea. 

Also has any used white labs WLP718 Avize Yeast? Like/dislike.

Is better to stay on the low side of the fermentation temp or just stay within the suggested spec?


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm not familiar with meadow honey, like wildflower honey? I use that all the time and love it. Mead's a preference thing, if you don't like it that way STOP and try something else!

I do like the Avize though I only used it once personally so far, the WL rep gave me a sample a little after it first came out and she wanted folks to give it a day in court. I always stay on the low side of fermentation temps with meads. You'll get more of the yeast character the warmer it is, right up into "holy funkadelic" territory. And I like a more neutral contribution from yeast or at least a moderate contribution rather than a tasered-in-the-mouth-by-your-yeast contribution. Some beers require the more estery or even phenolic character from their warm-run signature strain (think Bavarian hefeweizens or gueuze), but I'd keep that flavor and aroma a mile away from mead personally.


----------



## Baloo (Feb 28, 2006)

How long has it been aging? Meads often have "rocket fuel" thing going on for the fist 6 months to a year. After that they mellow nicely and will continue to do so for many years. What methods are you using to make mead? Are you boiling the honey? You can always add potassium sorbate to it and then sweeten it up without fear of exploding bottles.


----------

